# I'll always love you, Sapphira. <3



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

I had to euthanize my girl Sapphira earlier tonight. She got a fungal infection on her mouth, as well as a bit of bloat and was moved to treatment. while the fungus fell right off, the bloat got worse and worse even with no food and plenty of epsom salt. She started to pinecone, and if that wasn't enough her fungus decided to grow back, and this time it wouldn't fall off no matter what I tried. The fungus kept her from eating, while her dropsy prevented her from swimming properly and she had to use all of her strength to stay up top where she could breathe...I couldn't keep watching her like this.

She was one of my first girls, and a strong one at that. When Bleu was taking over my community, Sapphira quickly put her in her place as soon as she was introduced and showed her that betta's were for building ranks with, not tetra's. And she was such a character. She would always come and greet me at the glass (sometimes even flashing her little mini-beard at me, haha), she had a habit of making these cute little bubble nests, and had a way of deathglaring the other girls until they swam away and hid. She even had a way of showing me that she didn't like this new 'alpha' girl Scarlet for taking her place - as soon as Scarlet took over her little establishment Sapphira sulked at the bottom of the tank and pouted all the time (although perked right back up when she ate). We were even going to spawn her come summer...
_RIP, my baby girl. I'm sorry you never got to spend your last days with your girls - quarantine must be a lonely place, haha... - and that you never got to see your eggs hatching into sweet little mini you's. I hope that wherever you are under that wonderful rainbow bridge, you're happy... <3_


----------



## xXGalaxyXx (Oct 17, 2011)

Updating here because I don't think I really need to make another thread to say this. But I lost another girl today, too. Bleu, my first betta female and very close to being my favorite. I was treating her fin rot and over dosed on the AQ salt, and I didn't notice until she was too far gone. She was such a sweetie, always came and said hello before any of her sisters. And she had the cutest fry! Now I wish I would have kept one or two from her - thought she would be around longer. Anyways, RIP, baby girl. I miss you and love you, and I hope that you'll keep good company to Sapphira under the rainbow bridge <3


----------



## BellasMomma (Oct 8, 2011)

o I'm so sorrie... R.I.P. Sapphira! R.I.P. Bleu!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, no! I'm so sorry you lost Sapphira and Bleu.


----------

